#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-18
<Henrich> うーむ
<Henrich> 最新の ja.po がどこにあるかって、結構分かり辛い＠software-properties
<Henrich> launchpad の bzr trunk 最新じゃなかった…
<Henrich> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.81.13 これも最新じゃない
<hito_jp> ロゼッタにあるのが最新です……。
<Henrich> ってrosettaからpackage sourceに反映されるんじゃないの？
<Henrich> そこがいまいち理解してない
<Henrich> 平行して進んでいるのかな
<Henrich> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-properties　が最新なんだよね
<Henrich> さて、そろそろはじまる？
<hito_jp> あい。
<hito_jp> あれ小林さんがこないぞ。
<Henrich> つーか、https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-properties　が最新だったら他のdistroが使うtarballに含まれないから、Ubuntuのみの成果反映になるね…
<hito_jp> だってマージ手動なんだもん……。
<Henrich> upstreamなbzrが最新じゃないってのが面倒な
<Henrich> 気づかず今日電車の中でやったのが無駄になっちゃった。software centerに移行してもう使ってないのかと
<Henrich> 電車の中ってなんであんなに集中できるんだろう。謎だ
<nobuto> Henrich: 話途中からですけど、「Debianとして持って行きたいからブランチの翻訳を最新のに更新して」って言えばすぐにやってくれるとは思います。
<hito_jp> また電話しないとダメかなぁ……。
<Henrich> そうするかね、どこがコンタクトポイントだろう。bug登録？
<nobuto> Henrich: 一応バグ登録しておいて、IRCかメーリングリストで「これ見て」って突っつくのが早そうですね。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<Mocchi> こんばんはー
<nobuto> Henrich: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main を見る限り、Michael Vogtさん狙いですかね。
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<Henrich> apt guy か
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111018
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 自分の分はありません
<jkbys> では議題へ
<jkbys> Oneiricのリリース関連作業
<jkbys> [ ] 古く&&いらないパッケージ（ubuntu-desktop-ja等）は削除すべきだが、それはアナウンスした方がよい？（たぶんNとP）
<jkbys> これは状況をまとめてアナウンスしたほうがよさそうですね
<hito_jp> ミーティング中に議事録ロックされるとしんどい……。
<hito_jp> 議事録というかIRCミーティングのページか。
<mizuno> ん、ロックされてます？
<hito_jp> じゃあ小林さんお願いします、でいいでしょうか？（最適任が小林さん）
<jkbys> アップグレードのテストとかしつつまとめて、Webに書く＆MLに流すしておきます
<nobuto> hito_jp: すみません。話題が個別議事録ページに移ったので、忘れないうちにと編集してしまいました。
<hito_jp> 編集するのはいいんですけど、追記だけなら手元でエディタでまとめてコピペしてほしいっす（しくしく
<jkbys> 69-language-……が生成されないことがあるらしい？
<jkbys> fontconfig-voodoo -aを手動でキックすればよい
<jkbys> これはリリースノートと http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/products/JA-Localized に追記かな
<hito_jp> リリースノートに追記してMLに流す、かなあと。
<nobuto> 再現できるならバグ報告した方がいいですよね？週末にちょっと試して再現できるようなら報告しようと思いますが。
<nobuto> それともすでに登録されている？
<jkbys> あと、69...conf 自体の書き換えについても触れないといけないように思います
<hito_jp> dbusのやつは登録されていて、
<hito_jp> もうひとつのは全くもってよーわからん無益なバグ登録になりそうです。
<hito_jp> 「なんだかよくわかんないけど69が生成されません」以上なにもわかってない。
<nobuto> 具体的なバグ番号ってすぐ出ます？
<hito_jp> workaround登録するために登録したよ、と言っておくのはアリ。
<hito_jp> http://pad.lv/856975
<hito_jp> 「もうひとつのやつ」が同じもので、エラーがログに出てこない瞬間があるのかどうか、もよく分かってません。
<nobuto> 読んでもよくわからんですなぁ。
<hito_jp> 「fontconfig-voodoo -aしてね、とどこかで流す」「日本語Remixで行ってる69への細工についてもどこかで流す」が今の対応ってことでいいですかね。
<nobuto> hito_jp: それは同意です。
<jkbys> その対応でよろしいかと
<ikuyaNOTE> 69への修正はlpで直してもらうことってできないんですかねぇ？
<hito_jp> 直すですよ
<ikuyaNOTE> ヤター
<hito_jp> でも「今」は直らないよねつーことが先週か先々週のミーティングで相談されたんだと思ってます。
<jkbys> その対応も私でいいのかな
<ikuyaNOTE> あう、理解が至らなくてすみません
<hito_jp> Pで直してOにSRUするんで、それまでの回避策としてremixで個別対処してるんだと思ってます
<hito_jp> あー、LPへのバグ登録だけは自分がやったほーがいい気がする。以前のやつの続きでもあるので。
<jkbys> 「fontconfig-voodoo -a」と「69への細工」へのアナウンス
<ikuyaNOTE> （というか問題のありかをここ2・3日考えてようやく理解した）
<jkbys> は私で、LPへのバグ登録はhitoさんってことでいい？
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> ではそういうことで次へ
<jkbys> [ ] Adobe ReaderがPartnerから提供される話（Nも）はどこでアナウンスする？
<jkbys> MLとリリースノート複合が妥当か？
<jkbys> MLとリリースノートでよいかと
<nobuto> これはさっきのアナウンスに統合できそうですね。non-freeのその他パッケージが提供されないのとまとめて。
<hito_jp> はい。
<nobuto> non-freeって今のところパッケージは置く予定ないんですよね？
<hito_jp> 具体的に置く予定のものがない、のは yes で、「将来置かれる可能性がある」ですね。
<hito_jp> （という質問の解釈でよい？）
<nobuto> で、あと細かい点ですけど、Adobe Reader日本語版は multiverseのライセンスに合致しないので、このディレクトリ名称は紛らわしいですね。 http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja-non-free/dists/natty/multiverse/binary-i386/
<nobuto> hito_jp: はい < 質問の解釈
<nobuto> multiverseは再配布可能なものなので。
<hito_jp> たぶん、散文的な事実だけ書いてあればいいんだと思います。non-freeのうちadobe readerはこうなりました、lhaはこうなりました、って書いていけばいーかなー。
<jkbys> lhaはどうするって話になってましたっけ
<hito_jp> 記憶にございません。>lha
<nobuto> jkbys: 何も決めていなかったかと。
<jkbys> ドウシヨウ
<hito_jp> あー、再配布に契約必要だからmultiverseじゃねーっていうオチか……。
<nobuto> hito_jp: そうです。
<hito_jp> 要るに1票。困る人はいそう。特に日本国内では。
<hito_jp> へーぜんとLHAの中に日本語ファイルとかありそうですし。
<nobuto> japanese-testersのPPAとかに格下げとかもありかな、と一瞬思った。
<hito_jp> 格下げとは何を・どんな理由ででしょう？
<mizuno> testersってそういう位置づけでしたっけ？
<jkbys> adobereader-jpn は無くすとして、 multiverse って名称はどうしよう
<hito_jp> 今更変更しにくい上adobe readerみたいな厄介なケースは今後ないだろうと思うので忘れるに一票。
<hito_jp> 今からでも変更できるならなんか考えるべきですが……。
<jkbys> すでにインストールしてる人もいるので変更はきびしそうですね
<nobuto> デフォルトでapt-lineが書かれていて、すぐインストールできる必要はないのかなと一瞬思いましたが、やっぱりデフォルトでapt-lineは要るのか。
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい、論理が追いにくいです。
<nobuto> いや、単なる思いつきなので、ちゃんとした理由はありません。
<hito_jp> orz.......
<jkbys> じゃあlha-sjisは現状のままで、まだoneiricのレポジトリに残ってるadobereader-jpnは消していいですか
<hito_jp> アナウンスしてから11/7までに消してくださひ。
<jkbys> なんで１１・７？
<hito_jp> 11/7なのは Adobe Reader 9.4.6 のせい。http://internet.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20110914_477367.html
<hito_jp> 11/7にMLであらためてアナウンスすればたぶん移行されるでしょう……。たぶん。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> Linux版のAdobe Reader Xは出ないんでしょうか
<hito_jp> Adobe knows.
<jkbys> アドビめ
<ikuyaNOTE> evinceでいいジャマイカ
<jkbys> [ ] 64bit版Remixは出す？
<Mocchi> AdobeをGodに置き換えても文意が通るとか。。。
<hito_jp> ん、Nも消すんですよね……。
<jkbys> Nもか
<hito_jp> M消していいかどうかはPartner未確認なので分かりません。
<jkbys> partnerレポジトリ見て、リリースされているディストリビューションの分は消してよさげですね
<hito_jp> はい。それでOとNは確認しましたよ、という状態でしかないので。
<jkbys> 9.4.2.0-0maverick1 ありますね
<jkbys> L
<jkbys> 以降はあるので、消すでいいかと
<hito_jp> さようならAdobe Reader。
<jkbys> [ ] 64bit版Remixは出す？
<hito_jp> リリースコストが下がってるなら出してもいいかなーと。でも今回、なんかmemtest86やらで妙に手作業増えましたよね……。
<mizuno> これか。Lもですね http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/acroread/
<jkbys> でも全体としての手作業量は減ってる
<hito_jp> まあmultiarchもあって、最終的にkernelだけの違いになりそうだから出してもいいかなーと思い始めました。
<hito_jp> 32bitパッケージそのまま動くのが大きい。
<jkbys> 64ビットを入れると嬉しいPCは増えてきてる感じですか
<hito_jp> Core MAさんは事実上新品買えないので問題ないんじゃないでしょうか。
<jkbys> じゃあ出す方向ということでよろしいかと
<hito_jp> Nehalem MA/SandyBridge MA/AMD系全部は64bitのが嬉しいはず……あー、ちょっと言い切るのは微妙だけど全体としては嬉しい、はず。
<ikuyaNOTE> Adobe ReaderもmultiarchでAMD64に入るようになりましたし、あとはプロプラなプリンタドライバぐらいが問題になるくらいじゃないです？
<mizuno> 手元のオレオレRemixはなぜか64bitで作ってますね。arch指定せずに64bit環境で作っちゃっただけなんですが(ぉ
<jkbys> 時代は64bitか
<hito_jp> いえーす。ダメなパッケージングのプロプライエタリものだけがアウトな感じですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はホストOSとゲストOSで分けてるんで、あまり参考になる意見は出せませんが。。
<hito_jp> メモリが「潤沢にある」状態じゃないと嬉しくないよ、はきっちり理解しておくべきではあるか。
<jkbys> では次かな
<hito_jp> あとCeleronとかL2キャッシュ小さいCPUでやると不幸になるよ、とか、まだまだ気にしないと行けないことはたくさんありますね……。
<hito_jp> 次にいたやつは消しました
<hito_jp> （Oのリリース関連作業にマージした）
<jkbys> じゃあ議題終了ですね
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> なければおわりで
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> あー、64bit Remixはqaなしでいいですか？　という提案をしたい
<hito_jp> あれさりげなく半日かかるので……。
<mizuno> はい
<nobuto> はい < 火曜
<hito_jp> 「Experimental」とか書いてリリースしておくことにしておきたいです。>64bit
<nobuto> 32bitに「推奨」ってつけるのも効果は異なりますがありですね。その辺の細かいところは近くなったら考えればいいんじゃないです？
<jkbys> ちょっとすぐに結論出しにくいですね
<hito_jp> 人柱エディションに留めたいなーと。
<hito_jp> まあ来週考えるで。
<mizuno> 32bitを推奨するというより、64bitは人柱だぜーというニュアンスかなと
<jkbys> Experimental って書いてたら「こっちのほうが強そう！」って見える危険が
<mizuno> 試作機が最強とかどこのガンダムですか
<hito_jp> 大丈夫です、そういう判定をする人は何を言ってもハマります。
<nobuto> というかテストは広く公開してやるようにしませんか？とか色んなことが出てくるのでまた今度にしませんかね？
<jkbys> まぁ続きは次回以降で
<jkbys> 次、25日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> だからexperimental扱いで出そうよって話ではある。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> そういえば、TeXユーザって今週末？
<hito_jp> 試作機とかワンオフとか信頼性皆無なものが最強とかいう妄想はたいがいなんとかしてほしい……。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111018
<ikuyaNOTE> 人柱上等！
<Mocchi> バグ報告は容量と用法を守って実施して下さい？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-20
<iwaim__> MLの人、デフォルトの設定とかが嫌なら変更すればいいだけだと思うけどなあ
<buddha_> こんにちは
<buddha_> 誰もいないみたいかなー
<buddha_> 誰かいるかしら
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<buddha_> こんにちは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 常駐している人は，いない間もパソコンつけっぱなしにしている事が多いですからねえ…
<buddha_> まあしょうがないですよねー
<buddha_> というより放置している人が多いのかしら
<buddha_> 間違えた
<buddha_> PC常時起動させている人が多いのかしら
<buddha_> UbuntuだとWindowsのように常時起動でも露骨に重くならないので私も常時起動させております
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC 自体， Windows でもそういう運用が普通みたいな話も…
<yn> こんばんわ
<y_n> こむばむわ
<yn> なるほど
<y_n> 接続できなかったのは名前のせいだったのね
<y_n> これでどだ
<yn> ふむふむ
<yn> きれた
<yn> ぢゃなくて切った
<yn> もうちょい
<yn> まだ21日の出来てない。
<yn> 20日のもできてない？
<yn> Loqui 使っている
<yn> なんだったのかな
<yn> You're not a channel operator: #ubuntu-jp
<yn> だって
<yn> ねもい
<yn> おやすむ
<yn> こしいたい
<yn> むむむむ
<yn> 再チャレンジ
<yn> また入った
<yn> まだよくわかっていない
<yn> もういいじかｎ
<yn> うむむむむ…
<yn> こっち
<yn> NickServ にっく
<yn> ふむふむ
<yn> ようつう
<yn> むむ
<yn> ？？
<yn> もう朝だよ…
<yn> ??
<yn> !?
<yn> …
<yn> ????
<yn_beta> ??
<yn_beta> きたかな？
<yn_beta> ログ置き場が変わったのかな？
<yn_beta> 一睡もせなんだ…
<yn_beta> この文字化けナンダロ…気になる…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-21
<yn_beta> おはおは
<yn_beta> 64bit 版いれよっかな
<yn_beta> またきた
<yn_beta> はらへった
<saru> そうじする
<yn_beta> なるほど
<saru> なるほど
<saru> web側とじる
<yn_beta> webブラウザでも充分みれるね
<yn_beta_> ふむふむ
<yn_beta> Loqui側
<yn_beta> 掃除しよう
<yn_beta_> そうしよう
<toki> a
<yn_beta> ねむった～～い。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-22
<Wiky> b
<yn_beta> ??
<yn_beta> ??
<yn_beta> 笑
<emiryun> もしかして：BitlbeeのPW誤爆
<yn_beta> 誤爆w
<yn_beta> ??
<jet-kubuntu> こんばんわー^^
<jet-kubuntu> testで入ってます　誰もいませんね
<jet-kubuntu> では〜^^
<yn_beta> おやすむなさい♪
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-23
<dsf> Hi there.
<dsf> Sorry for the question but I really would like to know if the work 'Miyosui' exists in japanese? Can you tell me if it exists?
<dsf> s/work 'Miyosui'/word 'Miyosui'/
<dsf> or maybe 'Miosui' or 'Myosui'?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! No, I haven't heard of the name... If yes, I don't know...
<dsf> In the internet I was able to find this name in a scientific magazine: Norio MIYOSUI. http://www.journalarchive.jst.go.jp/english//jnltoc_en.php?cdjournal=jos1956&cdvol=38&noissue=10
<dsf>  Hi there. I was wondering if the word 'Miyosui' exists in japanese. I found this name: Norio Miyosui in a scientific paper and I would like to know the meaning of the name 'Miyosui'. Any one can help me on this?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> dsk: Isn't Miyosui a surname?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's too rare for me to spell in Kanji. Probably, so for the most people, too.
<dsf> Emmanuel_Chanel, I was able to find: Mi-ya-sui -> See - and - Easy. Which probably would give: 'Miyasui' - > The one that sees easily.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Google found only one that you referred. It asks me if it's Miyoshi.
<dsf> Emmanuel_Chanel, Exactly. It can be. But what do you think about the name 'Miyasui' as a surname. In the web there are a lot of references related to this name. Do you know if the japanese use this name as a surname?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't really know. It can be...
<yn_beta> hoge
<yn_beta> ??
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-15
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 自分担当分のアクションアイテムは進んでません……
<jkbys> 動きがあるのは12.10関連ぐらいかな
<jkbys> 何かでかい問題とか出てるとかありますか
<hito_jp> 観測範囲では今のところ日本語特有のはない気がします。
<jkbys> ヨカッタ
<jkbys> RC作ってMLでテスト協力募集しようと思いますがどうでしょう
<hito_jp> でもあんまり試せてないっすよ？　いつもの0.1がけぐらい。
<hito_jp> たぶんそれでよろしいかと。直近のdailyそのまま行きそうですし。いつかの水野さんが発見したやつみたいなことがなければ。
<jkbys> そういやCDに入らないサイズだけどDesktop CDって名前のままなのかな
<mizuno> プレオーダーのはDVDになってなかったっけ
<jkbys> 実物はDVDって名前になるだろうけど
<jkbys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ みるとDesktop CDのままなんで
<jkbys> isoイメージの名前としてはどうするんかなと
<jkbys> まぁリリースされたら分かるか
<jkbys> 他なにかありますか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<hito_jp> 自分もないですが小林さん瀬尾ペン先生に相談できましたか……
<Henrich> む。
<Henrich> あれ、お開きかな？
<jkbys> それやってない
<jkbys> というか、先週結論を先送りしたような気がしなくもないけどうどうだったかな
<jkbys> 12.04.2まで待つ？って話がでてたような
<hito_jp> 聞くのは聞かないと瀬尾ペン先生ハメちゃうじゃんという話だたお
<mizuno> 年明けに.2が出るんだっけか
<jkbys> おっとそうだったか
<hito_jp> 1月末に.2が出ます
<hito_jp> .1が延期気味だったので。
<mizuno> なら.2待ちでいいと思うんですが
<mizuno> 1年で1000枚くばれるかなーっていう不安はどっちにしても残りますな
<hito_jp> .2待ちにはするけど、(1) そもそも瀬尾ペン先生に正式に打診してない
<hito_jp> (2) .1 になるか .2 になるかは置いといてスケジュール感伝えないとか無能編集かオマイは
<hito_jp> ということで相談しとかんとあかんかと。
<jkbys> CDラベル用のイラストをお願いできませんか、可能ならうぶまがと同じ条件で、来年1月末ごろまでに頂けるとうれしいです でいいんかな
<hito_jp> ただしイラストは動物しばりです
<hito_jp> が抜けてますかね。
<jkbys> そんな制約が
<hito_jp> で、動物描く方が大変だと思うのでギャラは応相談です、という感じかと
<jkbys> 会長しばりかと思ってた
<hito_jp> 萌えキャラ描いたら配りにくいでしょ！
<jkbys> 配る人によりそうだ
<mizuno> そしてあがってくる道場のイラスト
<jkbys> パンゴリンイラストか
<jkbys> パンゴリンとUbuntuのロゴとバージョンと著作権関連表示が入る感じ？
<hito_jp> めいびー。
<jkbys> ならロゴとかの部分をあけてもらう必要とかもでてくるかな
<jkbys> そのへんはうぶまがと同じだから分かっておられそうだが
<jkbys> イラストもらってロゴ等はこっちで入れるがええのかどうなのかというのもきめんといかんか
<hito_jp> たぶん可能ならロゴまで含めて瀬尾ペン先生にお願いしてしまう（そのぶん支払う）のがベターかなあ
<hito_jp> デザインセンスは本業には勝てないっす
<jkbys> 形式は何でもらえばええのかな
<hito_jp> .aiか.eps
<hito_jp> ……か任意のphotoshop形式
<hito_jp> というような細かいあたりは実務レベルなので、とりあえず「やってくらはいまっかー」を……
<jkbys> では連絡しておきます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<chonan> 自分はないです
<jkbys> ではおわりましょうｋ
<jkbys> 次回も月曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> 次はリリース後ですか……ってあー届出出さないと
<hito_jp> ……って思ったけど今回からスルーでいいのか……
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<jkbys> では２２ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> して議事録はだれが……
<hito_jp> 坂本さんが取ろうとして力尽きた気配だけが残っている……
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121015
<chonan> 議事録問題点ないと思います & 他に問題なければ送信承ります。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします……
<Henrich> お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-17
<HikkiJP> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola!
<HikkiJP> Hola
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-19
<C0FFEE> 日頃の翻訳作業について、ご苦労様です。膨大な翻訳に作業の限界がありますね。そこで、提案があります。
<C0FFEE> https://orderpro.excite.co.jp/のような有料翻訳サービスを本国から支給されてる資金で申請してはいかがでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> 重点的に間に合ってない部分や足りない部分だけでも、この対応のほうが、いいように思えます。検討をお願いします。
<C0FFEE> あわせて、Ubuntu Japanese Teamは、雑誌で収益をあげてるのでしょうから、可能ではないでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> ご検討をよろしくおねがいします。返信不要です。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-20
<minatu> こんにちは、
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-15
<mocchi> ping: manzyun
<manzyun> mocchi : 呼ばれました？
<mocchi> manzyun: はい。今日の議事録どちらが取りましょうか
<manzyun> では本日は少し甘えてもっちーさんお願いします。
<mocchi> 了解です。あと、議題の[]は課題や決めるべきことを表すので、基本的には議事録に残さないでください。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました。次回から気をつけます。
<hito_jp> ていうか書き方読もうよ！
<mocchi> お願いします。私も昔注意されたことがありまして
<manzyun> 斜め読みして見返さないダメなやつです。はい。
<mocchi> ←2年くらいやり続けてようやっとまともになったかなどうかなという気がしてるひと
<hito_jp> ←ノーコメントにしておこう、と思ったひと
<mocchi> ←ぐにゅう
<manzyun> もう決まったものは不安なんてかなぐり捨てて[ ] を消したほうがいいと。
<hito_jp> というか、[ ] が書いてあるところにはそれに対応する何らかの結論が次の行に -> で入ると思えばええねん。
<manzyun> 「そうか、そういうことかっ！」（気づかなかったらしい）
<hito_jp> で、入れたら消す。入れる内容がわかんなければ「ワレ議事録にどないに書けばええねんはよまとめんといくやさん口から入れてガタガタ言わすぞ」とか言えばよろし（嘘
<manzyun> ”いくやさん口から入れてガタガタ言わすぞ” とは
<mocchi> 結論出なかったときはたいてい次週に回すので-「>次週に回す」とか書けますね。
<mocchi> あう。括弧で->切れてた。。。
<hito_jp> そして時間なような、小林さんいるような。
<ikuyaNOTE> ←エクトプラズム
<hito_jp> ……いっぱんじんじゃなくエクトプラズムだったんですね……。
<ikuyaNOTE> 口から入るとのことだったので……
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> [ ] が書いてある箇所のもう一つの解は、疑問形がただの言い切りに変化する、でもよい感じですね。
<hito_jp> 例：[ ] 宴会に参加する？ → 宴会に参加する。
<jkbys> 意識を失ってた
<hito_jp> 台風が来ている中の寝落ちに注意しましょう（←こいつもやばいです）
<manzyun> 季節の変わり目だから皆さん疲れているのか？
<hito_jp> 台風が関東と関西を直撃みたいな
<mocchi> リーダーはまた気を失ってしまったのか？
<manzyun> もしかして ： 遅延？
<jkbys> またまとめてドバっとログが出るな
<mocchi> そう言えばここのところずっと、リーダーのIRCクライアントの調子悪かったのを思い出しました。
<mocchi> あれま。
<jkbys> 誰か進行タノム・・・タノム・・・
<hito_jp> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/%23ubuntu-jp.html ログの存在確認。
<hito_jp> locobotいないけどスルー。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131015
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます
<mocchi> ページはmanzyunさんが用意してくれてました。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 古いアクションアイテムの整理(manzyun)  の部分が何かオカシイ……
<mizuno>  ビデオカメラはOSC会場あてに送りました。あとで伝票番号共有しときます
<hito_jp>     -> 実行されたものは戻す運用で行う。 って部分はインデント一個上くさい。
<mocchi> 直しておきます > 古いアクションアイテム。でもこれ、先週のままのような。。。
<hito_jp> たぶん先週からあかんかったのではないかと……
<manzyun> 前回の振り返りの意味でそのままにしておりましたが、今考えるといりませんでしたね……。
<hito_jp> で、先週の議事録チェックはアクションアイテムだからすり抜ける→今回目に付く、という。
<hito_jp> なさそうなので次へ。
<hito_jp> チームレポート
<hito_jp> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<lenios> すみません、聞くだけなんだけど。日本ではubuntu（それとも、リナクス）だけに関して（windowsなし）仕事を見つけれますか？管理とかパッケージビルドとか
<hito_jp> 何かあるでしょうか。13.10特集のSDがそろそろなハズなんだけどchonanさんいないな。
<mizuno> SDはEmacs特集書いたけどチームあんまり関係ない(ぉ
<hito_jp> lenios: 豊富な募集があるわけではなありませんが、administrationなら仕事はあると思います。
<hito_jp> それもチームの名前出してるなら入れるべきだし、チームとまったく無関係に来たと確信が持てなければ入れるべきだと思うだよ。> mizuno
<mizuno> じゃあ肩書はUbuntuになってるので入れる、で
<hito_jp> lenios: package buildはあまり募集がありません。Debian Developerでも、package build/managementno
<hito_jp> うあ。package build/managementの仕事は得られません。
<hito_jp> http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2013/201311
<mizuno> かっこいい
<hito_jp> の2つを入れとけばいいかな。 > チームレポート（とりあえず日本語で）
<jkbys2> ひきこもり型エディタかっこいい
<mizuno> ではそれで
<hito_jp> なさそうなので次へ……。あれ議題が宇宙生物化してるよ？
<mocchi> 9月分のチームレポートに入れますか？それとも10月分になりますか？
<hito_jp> 10月分で。
<mocchi> 了解
<hito_jp> もしかして：前回終わったタイミングの議題が丸のこりしている？
<manzyun> で　す　ね　……。
<mocchi> 9月分TBDのままですけど、どうなってるんでしたっけ？（覚えてない
<hito_jp> 坂本さん一端ロック解除して、まんじゅんさんに直してもらった方が速そうな予感。
<hito_jp> 小林さんが書いてくるっていってスルーなような気がするものの、8月の記憶かもしれない……。
<jkbys2> 9月分書きに行くの忘れてるわ
<jkbys2> 俺が書くと行って書いていない（たまによくある）
<mocchi> 小林さんのアクションアイテムで大丈夫ですか？
<jkbys2> ハイ
<mocchi> 了解です。よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> 11月になったら今度こそA社のミラー置き換えてくるんだ……
<mocchi> 死亡フラグを立ててる人がおる。。。
<lenios> package managementなしでも管理ができるけど、今の仕事で両方して、package managementもした方が便利だと思います
<mocchi> 議題のOSC Tokyo Fallはアナウンスくらいで特に議事はなさそうですね。
<manzyun> そうですね。うむむ。
<hito_jp> ah, in this context, "package management" mean "package development". Not apt-get.
<hito_jp> というか議題を理解できる形にしてGoを出してくれないかのう……。
<manzyun> すみません。
<mocchi> すみません。
<ikuyaNOTE> 結局何を話せばいいんですか？
<lenios> package developmentとpackage creationは日本語で何と言いますか
<hito_jp> ドレが今週分の議題なのかまったく分からないし、前回持ち越しになっていたものもまんじゅんさんに解読してもらうまでは何もでけへん……
<mocchi> ええと、たぶんいくやさんがim-setup-helperをjapaneseteam PPAにコピーしたかを報告すれば、今回の議題は終わりそうな気がします。
<manzyun> ですね。（自分も整理できてなくて申し訳ないです
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はやってませんが、小林さんがやってくれたんでしょうか
<jkbys2> Remix作る作業に必要なので俺がコピーした
<mocchi> 了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> fcitxも重要なバグフィックスなのでコピーしました
<hito_jp> とりあえずミーティング終わったタイミングで https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting の議題がアンタッチャブルになってるのを何とかしてくれんだろうか。
<hito_jp> もはやスパゲッティ度が限界を超えていて、議事録を担当した人しか触れない。
<jkbys2> IRCMeetingページに -> 項目があるのはおかしい気がした
<hito_jp> 基本的に「->」が入っているのは論理的に有り得ないから書き換えて良いはずなんだけど、議事録担当した人がちゃんとそのあたりを妥当に書いてることが現状だと保証されない気がする。
<manzyun> 保証されてないですね。自信を持って言いたくないのですが。
<mocchi> 議事録は私もチェックすべきでした。すみません。
<hito_jp> いや、というか書き方を守ってくれれば事故らないはずのところなので、とにかく書き方を理解して守ってくれとしか。
<hito_jp> 書き方が理解できなければ聞いて欲しいし、確信をもって間違えたなら手順を直すべきなんだけど、あやふやなまま手を動かして爆死されると経験値はたまらないわ他の人には直せないわでとてもつらい。
<hito_jp> 議題は基本的に議事録ページが作られた時点でオールクリアされるはずなんで、それがされてない時点でもうどうにもならんす。
<hito_jp> という感じなので、書き方を再確認の上確信を持って爆死して頂きたい。あやふやな爆死は避けたい。
<hito_jp> （爆死するのは変わらんのか）
<mocchi> 後はOSC Tokyo Fall 2013のアナウンスして議事終わりな気がします。
<ikuyaNOTE> im-setup-helperいじるとしたら、いつぐらいまでにアップロードすれば日本語Remixに入りますかね？
<jkbys2> リリース時点にアップロードされてれば確実に入れられると思います
<hito_jp> 10/18未明がデッドライン、と。
<ikuyaNOTE> わかりました
<jkbys2> その後に問題が見つかった時は言ってもらえれば差し替えます
<hito_jp> ……あれ、えーとISOに含める必要があるのはyesだと思うんですが、
<hito_jp> アップデータとして提供するだと強く困る要素ってありましたっけ。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 日本語Remixのリリース日って未だ決まってないように思うのですが、デットラインを決めることができるのは何故ですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 特にないですね
<hito_jp> ISOにちょっとバグったものが含まれる→アップデータで提供、でOKなので、10/18時点のやつでGoすればOK、と。
<hito_jp> え、「リリース時点にアップロードされてれば確実に入れられる」という小林さんの発言見えてなかったりします？ > 坂本さん
<jkbys2> デッドライン決めないとズルズルいっちゃうからな！
<hito_jp> 誤解の可能性を潰すと、「（ubuntu.com版の）リリース時点にアップロードされてれば」
<mocchi> hito_jp: 見えてませんでした。なるほど、理解出来ました。
<ikuyaNOTE> バグってるというか、今のところ考えてるのはちょっとしたメッセージの追加なので動作に影響はありませんが。。
<hito_jp> lenios: どちらも「パッケージ開発」になると思います。日本ではDebian/Ubuntuの職は多くないので、「パッケージ開発」を優先するとRPMベースになる可能性が高いです。
<jkbys2> ちょっとRemixつくってみたら、直接デスクトップに入るかUbiquity経由で入るかで日本語入力の設定が変わってしまう現象に遭遇した
<hito_jp> （また小林さんの発言が届かない、小林さんぼっち現象が発動しているのか……？）
<ikuyaNOTE> ほぅ
<lenios> そうですか
<ikuyaNOTE> というか、ライブセッションでもmozc-setup-helperが起動するのはちょっとうざいかなとか思いました（今更
<jkbys2> ライブセッションでは、できればmozc-setup-helper起動せずにmozcが使えるようにできればベストなんかな
<jkbys2> あれがライブセッションで起動するのはかなりうざい気がした
<ikuyaNOTE> どうなんでしょう。それは14.04でもいいかなと思うのですが
<hito_jp> dpkg -l | grep でlive特有のメタパッケージ引っかけて沈黙すればいいのかしら。
<ikuyaNOTE> あーubiquityでよくないです？
<ikuyaNOTE> （その手があったかという感じ）
<hito_jp> をを。そんな気がする。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあちょっとやってみます
<jkbys2> ライブセッションだとmozc-setup-helperga
<ikuyaNOTE> ubiquityがインストールされていると、mozc-setup-helperは勝手に終了するようにします
<jkbys2> が勝手にmozc設定してくれるなら、ubiquity経由でデスクトップに入った時に
<jkbys2> 日本語キーボードの設定がイカれる問題も回避できる
<ikuyaNOTE> おー
<jkbys2> なにもせずに終了すると、イカれたままになる気がする
<ikuyaNOTE> わかりました
<ikuyaNOTE> （その発想もなかった）
<hito_jp> ……Ubiquityでその状態だと、インストール後まで引き継がれるんじゃなかろーかという。
<jkbys2> なんかpc98用のキーボードなどが複数追加されたカオスになった
<hito_jp> むしろ望ましいけど副作用に乗っかりまくったバッドノウハウくさいのが。でもいいか。
<ikuyaNOTE> 引き継がれるんですか？？
<jkbys2> そこまで試してないな
<hito_jp> ユーザー設定はスルーされましたっけ……。どっちだ。
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえずそのぐらいならさくっとできそうなので、今日寝るまでに片づけます
<jkbys2> Ubiquityが言語リスト出した時にライブセッションのubuntuユーザーの設定に悪さをしている感じはした
<mizuno> 設定はスルーされたような？
<jkbys2> まぁいくやさんがmozc-setup-helperで直してくれれば今回は乗りきれる・・・ホンマはアカン気がするが
<ikuyaNOTE> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1233739 たぶんこれですよね？
<ikuyaNOTE> よーは入力ソースが空っぽ
<jkbys2> 入力ソースに4つぐらい追加されていたんだが
<ikuyaNOTE> ほー
<jkbys2> メモが出てきた
<jkbys2> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources sources
<jkbys2> が
<jkbys2> [('xkb', 'jp'), ('xkb', 'nec_vndr/jp'), ('xkb', 'jp+OADG109A'), ('xkb', 'jp+kana')]
<jkbys2> となる
<ikuyaNOTE> setxkbmap -queryが発狂してる予感
<jkbys2> gsettings get org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts
<jkbys2> ['jp', 'nec_vndr/jp', 'jp\tOADG109A', 'jp\tkana']
<jkbys2> となってる
<jkbys2> ヤメテ！
<hito_jp> ……なぞい……。
<ikuyaNOTE> あかん……。
<hito_jp> それって再現パターン特定できる感じでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> setxkbmap -queryを実行してみるとその4つが出てこないですかね
<hito_jp> って思ったけど、思ったけどim-setup-helperでクリアできそうなら見なかったことにして次回しでもいいかも……。
<jkbys2> 2回ぐらいしか試してないのでまだなんとも
<jkbys2> 14.04ではちゃんとしよう（諦め）
<ikuyaNOTE> 出てくるというのは、indicator-keyboardでですよね？
<jkbys2> indicator-keyboard がなにかわからない
<ikuyaNOTE> 右上
<jkbys2> そそ、右上
<ikuyaNOTE> ってことはg-s-dですなぁ
<jkbys2> 今ためしたら、やっぱりJa1からJa4まで並んだよ！
<ikuyaNOTE> g-s-d=gnome-settings-daemon
<ikuyaNOTE> setxkbmap -queryの結果は？
<ikuyaNOTE> setxkbmap -query|grep layoutかな
<hito_jp> akann
<hito_jp> あかん、いったんミーティングとしては閉じてremix対応として別にやりましょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> 議事録担当が完全に頭部を破壊されて死んでいる気配が。
<mizuno> はい
<mocchi> 生きてるお
<jkbys2> layout: jp,us だな
<ikuyaNOTE> む
<hito_jp> まずなんとなくイヤな気配がするので、小林さんの現象説明はゼロからやった方がいい気がする。
<hito_jp> どのメディアで、どんなマシンに、どのレイアウトのキーボードつないだのか、レベルから。
<jkbys2> まぁなんとなくイイヤ に見えたわ
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-setupを起動して、インプットメソッドタブを見てみるとどうですかね
<hito_jp> 他の議題はないと思いますが、次回も火曜日でいいでしょうか。
<jkbys2> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys2> English − English(US)
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131015
<jkbys2> 今はubuntu.comからダウンロードしてきたイメージで試してるんで、Anthyとかは入ってない
<mocchi> 議事録の確認お願いします。
<hito_jp> これ、「前回やった分」と「今回の分」ってどうやると見分けが付くでしょう？
<mocchi> hito-jp: 前回・前々回の議事録を見比べて、すでに結論が出ている話題は消しました。その上で今回話し合った内容をまとめました。
<hito_jp> 上記PPAにfcitxのバグ修正をおこなったパッケージも置いた(ikunya)
<hito_jp> とかイレギュラーな記法くさいんですが、これはどう読めばいいのかしら……。
<hito_jp> えーと、「書いてある分は前回の内容は含んでない」ということで了解。
<hito_jp> でも新規の謎記法があって、総じて読めない。
<mocchi> がびーん。。。
<hito_jp> 「japanese-testersからjapaneseteamのPPAに移したことの確認」 とかも正直なところよくわかんない……。
<hito_jp> チームレポートの9月分もよくわかんないな……。
<manzyun> 思い返したのですが、MLやフォーラムでダイジェストの通知はするから、本来IRCMeetingのトップページに決定事項を書く必要は無いんですよね？
<hito_jp> 無いというか、「書いたら殺す」
<mocchi> fcitxのパッケージは報告として書くべきだと思うんですが、どう書けばいいんでしたっけ？
<manzyun> 何回死んだかな……。
<hito_jp> より正確には「書いたら殺す。慈悲はない。誤記死すべし」ぐらい。
<hito_jp> まず日本語の勉強をしよう。「japanese-testersからjapaneseteamのPPAに移したことの確認 」
<hito_jp> この場合確認されるのは何でしょう。
<mocchi> 「パッケージを前者から後者に移した」ことだと思います。
<hito_jp> この場合は「PPAに移されていること」が確認されるだけですよね。
<jkbys2> japanese-testersからjapaneseteamのPPAに(何かを)移したこと
<hito_jp> でもそもそもの話は「PPAに移す」というミッションが達成されているかどうかなわけで。
<hito_jp> 「PPAに移すというミッションが達成されているかどうか確認する」と「PPAに移されている」ことの間の断崖絶壁はスルーできんと思う。
<jkbys2> （難しくて俺もよくわからん）
<jkbys2> あ、本筋ではないけど移したんじゃなくてコピーでした
<mocchi> うーん、やはりスルーできない絶壁があるように思えないです。
<hito_jp> 「japanese-testersからjapaneseteamのPPAに移したことの確認」って書いてあったらもう移したことになるじゃんかよう、っていう話です。
<hito_jp> 「japanese-testersからjapaneseteamのPPAに移す」でOKなのに余計なものくっつけて意味が変質してるねん。
<hito_jp> これを単純な構造に言い換えると、「さかもっちーが宇宙生物であることの確認」と「さかもっちーを宇宙生物にする」という差なのです。
<mocchi> ちょっとわかったような（おい
<manzyun> これは確かに問題だ。
<hito_jp> そんで直した気がする。気がするだけでまだちゃんと確認してない。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131015
<mocchi> 超修正入ってるorz
<mocchi> hito_jp: どうもありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> 議事録の記法そのものをもうちょっと変えないとそろそろダメかも……
<hito_jp> とはいえいつも対応ありがとうございます。 > 坂本さん
<mocchi> どなたか送信などお願いできますか？
<hito_jp> たおれたい。
<manzyun> はい、自分が送信やります。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 毎回お手数かけてすみません。。。
<mocchi> manzyun: よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> あああそういえば送信スクリプトをちゃんとコマンドラインから完結できるようにするというミッションが……（curlで頑張ればできる気がする）
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/ の議題抹殺はまんじゅんさんがロックしてるしお願いできるぽいのでお願いします。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました！ 自分の尻拭いは自分で頑張ります。
<mocchi> manzyun: 今夜はまだ起きて、確認したいことがあったら声かけてください。
<mocchi> あう。「今夜はまだ起きているので」、です。
<manzyun> mocchi : いつもすみませんorz
<mocchi> manzyun: マシンが不調なので一旦落ちますね。すぐに戻ります。
<mocchi> manzyun: 戻りました
<manzyun> mocchi : もっちーさん、少し相談（確認？）です。IRCMeetingのトップページのアクションアイテムで ”->” が付いているものは「達成した」ということで、リストから削除してもよろしいでしょうか？
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary#IRC.2BMN8w.2FDDGMKMw8zCwMG6LcE6LkzIwbmb4ME1luQ-
<mocchi> 「->」は結論であり議題ではないので、トップページに載せるべきではないと思います。
<mocchi> なのでリストから削除してよいと思います。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました。
<jkbys2> トップページのチームレポートに
<jkbys2> 9月分
<jkbys2> 書いてくる(jkbys)
<jkbys2> 10月分
<jkbys2> Software Design 10月号に（連載以外に）メンバーが記事を執筆した。
<jkbys2> Chapter 4：いつもの環境がどこでも使える！絶妙の引きこもり型エディタ OSを渡り歩くユーザも安心…… 水野 源
<jkbys2> Ubuntu 13.10 “Saucy Salamander”次期LTSリリースをにらんだ，野心的なマイルストーン……長南 浩
<jkbys2> は必要かと思われる
<jkbys2> この項目は英語で書きに行くまで積んでいくものなので
<manzyun> チームレポートの欄に関して承知いたしました。
<jkbys2> よろしくおねがいします
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず修正完了してjapanese-testersに放り込みました。ビルドまで30分くらいです
<mocchi> manzyun: アクションアイテム「日本語ノベルティの作成」は、未だ継続しているので残しておいてください。
<manzyun> IRCMeetingのトップページを0時13分22秒までに受けました指摘箇所を反映しました。確認をお願いします。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<mocchi> manzyun: お疲れさまです。
<mocchi> manzyun: 「前回10/22のアクションアイテム」ですが、今日の日付にしましょう。
<manzyun> mocchi : ご指摘ありがとうございます。修正いたしました。
<mocchi> manzyun: 議題ですが「日本語Remixの日本語環境」は引き続き調査を行うことになりましたので、残しておきましょう。
<mocchi> manzyun: アクションアイテム（「=>」表記）としてikunyaさんによるmozc-setup-helperの修正が今回ありますので、アクションアイテムのリストに追加しましょう。
<mocchi> manzyun: 「saucyのキーボード入力周りの全般をチェックする」ですが、アクションアイテムから消しておきましょうか。
<mocchi> manzyun: 私が気になったところはこのくらいです。
<manzyun> mocchi : 日本語Remixの日本語環境についてですが、議題には引き続き調査を行う理由として、2013/10/15の議事録の内容を書いておいたほうが良いと思ったのですが、それらを省略して「-> 引き続き調査を行う」でまとめてしまった方が良いでしょうか？
<mocchi> 過去の議事録を見返せばいいわけですから、理由を書く必要はないと思います。どんな課題があるかと言う観点から書いておけばいいと思います。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました。
<mocchi> まぁ、ここらへんのさじ加減は人によって違うので、とりあえず書いておいて後で誰かに確認するのがよいかと思います。
<manzyun> そうですね。（とはいったものの、自分は色々人に投げすぎなので自重したほうがいい気がする）
<mocchi> 慣れない間は、慣れてる人に投げるのも手ですよ。
<manzyun> 今気づいたのが、他人に投げたことを明言していないのが自分の悪いところだなと。
<mocchi> それ、投げ切れてないのではw
<mocchi> #1957が最新ですよね？ちょっと議題手直ししますね。
<manzyun> 「誰かやるだろう」思考なので、誰もやらないでどんどん混沌が広がって多次元宇宙化してしまう……。
<mocchi> 議事録の場合は「求められるもの」がはっきりしているので、自分の中で目安を持たないといけませんね。
<mocchi> とは言っても、私は依然として毎回ツッコミ浴びまくりなんですがw
<manzyun> mocchi : 手直しありがとうございます。
<manzyun> すみませんが、自分はこのへんで失礼いたします。
<mocchi> manzyun: お疲れさまでした。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-16
<GreenTea> こんばんわ、Ubuntu13.04をインストールしたばかりです。使用し始めて、Windowのフォーカスに問題があり、マウスで、クリックしたり、Alt+Tabに反応しません。バグの報告は、なされてるでしょうか？どなたか、ご存知ですか？
<GreenTea> 各、アプリケーションごとにフォーカス問題が、launchpadに報告されては、いるようですが、大丈夫でしょうか？類似してると言えば、類似しています。
<benoit_> konbanwa minna san
<benoit_> ninika w32codecs shimasu shirimasen ka ?
<benoit_> medibuntu imasen ga :(
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-13
<Raigo> こんにちは！
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-14
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> 皆さん状況はどないですか
<hito_jp> 　ノ
<jkbys> DVD届いてないことに今気づいた
<hito_jp> からい
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141014
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> カンファレンスキットの注文(jkbys)
<jkbys>     注文した
<jkbys>         DVDの到着待ち
<jkbys> DVD届いてない もうだめだ
<hito_jp> 開始アナウンスしましょうよ……
<hito_jp> きっとIRCミーティングまじめに開いてなかったからバチがあたったんや！
<mizuno> リーダー、定型文を……
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングがはじまっています。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> ざんしん！
<mizuno> ひねってきたな……
<jkbys> OSC東京は日経冊子で戦っていただきたく
<hito_jp> まあもともと時期悪いですしメディアはなくてもいいかなぁ
<mizuno> 冊子は東京で全部で出し切る感じですかね。しばらくイベントなさそうだし
<jkbys> 明日には発送するつもり
<hito_jp> だれかみずのさんの宇宙生物化を止めてあげてください
<hito_jp> リリースパーティーやる予定だってば（今のところ予定しか存在しないが
<mizuno> おお、すっかり忘れてたよ
<jkbys> 忘れてたよ
<jkbys> まぁとりあえず冊子は入るだけ入れておく
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> OSC 2014 Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys>     [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<jkbys>         初日（土曜日）はOSCの懇親会がある
<jkbys>             http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-fall/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=1
<jkbys>         いつもどおり、初日はOSC、2日目は独自で良い？
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> いかないけど+1
<chonan> +1 ( 初日出られなさげ... )
<mizuno> (行けないけどいいんじゃないかな...) +1
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> いくやさんがibus-setup直した話ぐらい？
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげ
<nobuto> (OSC土曜行きますが、都合により懇親会は欠席で。
<jkbys> オワリカナ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> ということで土曜に参加する予定の方は適宜申し込みを……
<jkbys> では21日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141014
<mizuno> 長南さん送信おねがいできます？
<mizuno> おねがいした!
<chonan> 送信承りました!
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-13
<jkbys> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-15
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> sewardrobert: What input method do you use? ibus + mozc or ibus + anthy?
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: How would I know?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm not good at US Keyboards since I'm a Japanese man using Japanese Keyboards. But you can see what software she has installed by aptitude
<Emmanuel_Chanel> $aptitude search ibus-anthy
<Emmanuel_Chanel> $aptitude search ibus-mozc
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oh, you installed Japanese keyboard. So click [全角/半角]([Zenkaku/Hankaku]) on the left top corner.
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: Ha! I was thinking of buying a Japanese USB keyboard for her. But she has to learn these key sequences when she uses software at school.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> You can input Kanjis without Japanese keyboards. That's sure.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> You can do also on Windows' MS-IMSE.
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: This is on lbuntu with LXDE. Hitting "Super Space" key brings up a dialog that toggles between "JP and US". However the dialog seems to have no affect. I try to type "kho" for that symbol but all I see in gedit or abiword are the english characters "kho". I was expecting that when the Japanese Keyboard input is active, that "kho" would produce the corresponding Japanese symbol (kanji?) .
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Can I see her screen shot? I don't know if I could find something. You need to blacken her personal info, though.
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: Are you around for a bit? I need to start her laptop up and try again.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> She uses Lubuntu 14.04 now?
<sewardrobert> Yes that is correct.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Left Click the ibus icon on the panel. The 2nd top icon of lench is for configuration. You see the edit button on the right of MS-IME or so.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm not 100% sure if it will help. But you will find the configuration editor for what you want.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oh, there is http://moritzmolch.com/1453 Does it help you?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How about switch from Super+Space to CTRL+Space ?
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: This is the first time I have tried to use Linux to generate symbols outside of "english" characters. Is my expectation correct? That once Japanese Keyboard Input is configured properly and active, that a keyboard sequence of "kho" should output the corresponding Kanji character?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes. Looks kho doesn't have Japanese output on IME, though.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Try input 愛 from inputting ai
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Input ai and [CTRL] + [Space] one or some times after that.
<sewardrobert> Oh. So you input the character sequence and the "Super Space" or "Control Space" (whatever you have configured). I expected it to be the reverse.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oh...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hhm...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Enable mozc with pushing [META] + [Space] and input ai and I click [Space] bar.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Someone others here?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> sewardrobert: How does it go?
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: Sorry I had a phone call.
<sewardrobert> I reconfigured the Keyboard Input to use Control Space instead of "Super Space". But it behaves largely the same.
<sewardrobert> Pressing Control Space and then typing "ai" and then space does not yeild Kanji. Instead it displays the english text "ai "
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hhm...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is ibus daemon or so booted?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oh, booted...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hhm... It's over midnight in Japan now. So hard to find other advisors...
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: http://moritzmolch.com/1453 seems to be very useful. I didn't have Japanese Language support installed. I am working on that currently.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> So solved?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Good to hear.
<sewardrobert> Installed Japanese language support (with anthy) and then re-configured my Keyboard Input to have "Japanese - Anthy" and now I have Kanji!
<sewardrobert> Emmanuel_Chanel: Thank you. I am bookmarking that URL.
#ubuntu-jp 2016-10-21
<pavlushka> can I speak here in English?
<pavlushka> http://ftp.tsukuba.wide.ad.jp has some of their servers down, I use this repo, so having problems, I know I can switch to other repo, just to inform :)
